# right, first day, first problem, lol



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yup, already to go to work on its first taxi duty, and then.............



















right, so i guess this maybe a GM thing, what's the worst case scenario, what could it be, and could it just be something that needs resetting?

the car was serviced before i collected it, so was wondering if using the wrong oil may have done this, as it wasn't from a dealer?

also, its only done 500 miles since i got it 2 weeks ago today, so legally where do i stand? i did pay for it with a credit card, and i know its now a taxi, but insurance only started today (which can be proved) so it hadn't been used for work.

advice appreciated guys :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Legally you have 6 months (technically 12 but the first 6 is easy) if there is an issue you would need to give the dealer 3 times to fix it the good thing is you paid for it on credit card. 

Get the code read and take it from there.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

EGR Valve would be the first check, they go wrong on all Diesels not just Vectra C's / GM


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Right, I suppose I should email the car sales place first, tonight, so they have it first thing in the morning, will also say that I will be contacting a Chevvy dealer for advice, see what they say,'trouble is the car sales place is 150 miles away


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you have anyone that can read the code??


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure depends on what machine is needed

Where I used to get my Rover serviced it was a vauxhall dealer so may be able to try my luck and ask them first


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

so, should i do the following, in order.........

first thing try and get the code read, inform the used car dealer, inform the credit card company?

anyone else had a problem like this?

im sure they will say no warranty as its a taxi................


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yes on vectra been on about 30000 mile on and off had codes done etc it just seem to be a vauxhall thing


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not sure whether to drive it like it is or not really.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

actually, where can i find out removing/blocking off this egr, also, is it legal as such to do?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

have it looked at then but never been any problems with it even theabs comes on and that was after it had new lines and new discs and pads all way round


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

Have a look round google for "pedal test".

I can read the codes off my Vauxhall Astra without a code reader.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Is this the 120hp 8v or the 150hp 16v?

If its the 8v its the same as my old Grande Punto. The EGR is pretty easy to remove and clean, or replace. If the EGR is failing you can usually feel the car "stutter" at low revs with boost. My EGR failed but was a month or so before it fired up a warning.

The code for this was: p0401

Best to find the fault code first before proceeding.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

What car is it? If its vaux , you could do the pedal test and find the problem. 

IF you don't know the test, put your foot on the brake and acclerator, turn the key so the electrics come on and the service light will flash.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

p0401 shows up on my machine as exhaust gas recirculation error, ie egr valve where did you get the code from ? did the reader reset the code and see if it comes back on sometimes its as simple as a little glitch in the system. 

What code reader did you use ? 

Don’t see the need to contact the credit company yet the garage in question might be very helpful don’t see the need to get the big guns out just yet at least give them a chance


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

justina3 said:


> p0401 shows up on my machine as exhaust gas recirculation error, ie egr valve where did you get the code from ? did the reader reset the code and see if it comes back on sometimes its as simple as a little glitch in the system.
> 
> What code reader did you use ?
> 
> Don't see the need to contact the credit company yet the garage in question might be very helpful don't see the need to get the big guns out just yet at least give them a chance


I got the code from a friends machine, he plugged it in via his Laptop. It looked a pretty advanced bit of kit.

Yes, we had the option to re-set the code, however once the car was stopped and ignition on again, the code re-appeared.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I've heard that modern diesels are a nightmare on short drive usage due to the DPF. Is that gonna be an issue with taxi use?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> so, should i do the following, in order.........
> 
> first thing try and get the code read, inform the used car dealer, inform the credit card company?
> 
> ...


Why they should say no warranty as is taxi ?? I was thinking warranty is for 3 years or 100k miles on most of cars no matter what You do with car



rob3rto said:


> I've heard that modern diesels are a nightmare on short drive usage due to the DPF. Is that gonna be an issue with taxi use?


Car with DPF is not for city driving at all my Leon is equipped with DPF from factory but I just get mine removed after 2 years of pain and not needed miles spent on motorway to clear clogged DPF


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I have sent an email to the company and they seem fine at moment for to get it checked over to see what part may be failing, so at minute, they seem to be a good garage, so will publish their name as a recommendation if it all goes well, it will be a case of credit where credit is due


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Alzak said:


> Why they should say no warranty as is taxi ?? I was thinking warranty is for 3 years or 100k miles on most of cars no matter what You do with car


Most used car warranties do not cover taxi use. For both of my last cars this has been an exclusion in warranty clauses.

i would assume that taxis are doing more mileage, with greater levels of abuse


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

If it was a month down the line working as a taxi, then I'd take it on the chin, but 14 days down the line preparing it for taxi use and only 500 miles since i picked it up, 150 milea of that was getting it home, is a bit unfair tbh,


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> If it was a month down the line working as a taxi, then I'd take it on the chin, but 14 days down the line preparing it for taxi use and only 500 miles since i picked it up, 150 milea of that was getting it home, is a bit unfair tbh,


I agree, with only 14 days of having the car you should be ok, and with it not yet in use as a taxi i dont see there being a problem.

Hopefully its something simple throwing the light on.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

right, about to let the used car place know whats up

got the codes read, 

P1446 (manufactures code, the garage didnt know what it was) and
P0089 (fuel pressure and reg)


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Did you reset then go for a drive and see which ones came back?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

reset for now, and at least the garage know about this, i think they will address the issue if it returns, judging by their responses so far


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

may have to invest in an OBD reader if this is a common theme, cant keep going to the garage everytime the light goes on, especially if i can clear codes to see if they come back

anything to avoid when buying? or anything i have to make sure it has on it? etc

was looking at this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOOBD-A...item3a76e9eda2&autorefresh=true#ht_508wt_1270


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

see if it comes back on after a couple of engine starts. See if there are any codes pending but not enough to put the MIL on. 

Try some decent fuel and give it a good run. Do you know if it had been standing?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

they did have the car for a good while before i got it, that i do know, but it did have a 150 mile drive home, so thought it would have thrown it before now, although i did stick in £30 of Tesco fuel then, to get home, but have put BP in since then


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

P1446 is a Evaporative Vac Solenoid Circuit Malfunction

As regards to code readers not all readers will read all cars and Vauxhall/GM are hard to read I found, I have around 5-6 diagnostic machines and most of them don't read GM.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

this one do the job?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/D900-Any-..._Equipment&hash=item19d1591d09#ht_2117wt_1270

seems a bit "cheap"


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> *P1446 is a Evaporative Vac Solenoid Circuit Malfunction*
> 
> As regards to code readers not all readers will read all cars and Vauxhall/GM are hard to read I found, I have around 5-6 diagnostic machines and most of them don't read GM.


blimey, what the hell's that? where did you get that info from???????? :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Seems as if your evap isn't venting properly I wouldn't be interested to see if the light comes on after fuelling it do you tighten the fuel cap properly? Also when fuelling do you click off at the first click or keeping going afterwards?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Seems as if your evap isn't venting properly I wouldn't be interested to see if the light comes on after fuelling it do you tighten the fuel cap properly? Also when fuelling do you click off at the first click or keeping going afterwards?


im sure i did tighten it properly, when i filled it last time, i did fill it up as much as possible, i squeezed £80 into it.

its on half full now, surely it would do it when full? or am i missing something?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

If it is a evap issue then overfilling it with fuel will do this. 

Previous owner of our car rammed fuel in which overflowed along vapour lines into the charcoal canister. 

The reason for the evap is to vent fuel vapour out the tank to a charcoal canister when that canister is full the ecu opens the valve and fumes are sent to be burnt, it could be the valve is faulty or the canister is full or fuel which it shouldn't be. 

I wouldn't ram fuel in mate, stop at the first click.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

k, will do :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Is yours a diesel?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, the Chevvy Epica VCDi


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> may have to invest in an OBD reader if this is a common theme, cant keep going to the garage everytime the light goes on, especially if i can clear codes to see if they come back
> 
> anything to avoid when buying? or anything i have to make sure it has on it? etc
> 
> ...


well, i won that item :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

****ing lights back on, losing confidence in this car!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Take the bulb out


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

This might be why the original owner got ridd of it, maybe its a very popular problem with that make of car, who knows.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, and also the "change oil soon" light just came on too, 900 miles after they are supposed to have done a service on it, I'm wondering if a) they used the wrong oil, or b) didn't change the oil filter

Either way another email is on it's way!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> Oh, and also the "change oil soon" light just came on too, 900 miles after they are supposed to have done a service on it, I'm wondering if a) they used the wrong oil, or b) didn't change the oil filter
> 
> Either way another email is on it's way!


Unless the engine has oil analysis on it I would not think it would trigger a code even though the change soon light has come on .. That light is likely triggered by mileage like the usual service light and they probably forgot the reset ??? Having said that have You checked the oil level condition and viscosity ?? May be worth a look ?

Hope You get it sorted ....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Unless the engine has oil analysis on it I would not think it would trigger a code even though the change soon light has come on .. That light is likely triggered by mileage like the usual service light and they probably forgot the reset ??? Having said that have You checked the oil level condition and viscosity ?? May be worth a look ?
> 
> Hope You get it sorted ....


checked the oil level, and that was ok, how do i check the other?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Does the oil look clean ? Diesels go black reasonably quickly though .. I sometimes have to reset the service light on the cupra. Have a look at the oil filter too and see if it looks new


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Does the oil look clean ? Diesels go black reasonably quickly though .. I sometimes have to reset the service light on the cupra. Have a look at the oil filter too and see if it looks new


think the oil filter is one of them cardboard ones that goes inside a canister type thingy's, so not sure will be able to tell that way, but will still have a look :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> think the oil filter is one of them cardboard ones that goes inside a canister type thingy's, so not sure will be able to tell that way, but will still have a look :thumb:


You should still be able to see if its been changed ? Signs of fingerprints or recent movement .. Wiped areas that sort of thing ?
Only way to check the oil is by feel and colour and the colour changes quite quickly as it usually goes dark fast... Fast but not in so few miles .... It should still be a cleanish colour .. It will be quite thin but smooth to feel if that makes any sense ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

last time i checked, it was quite dark, will look into wether there is a mileage trip switch type thing on it, before going off on one in an email


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd be back Monday morning mate, get them to repair what's needing done and a full oil change and reset the light. 

This is a joke now.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, strangely though, after a 60 mile cross country trip (where I am at the minute, Newbury) the MIL light has gone off now on it's own accord, will report back later when I'm home to let you know if 


I have a code reader on the way, thought it best to have one somehow, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, the light has remained off, very odd car this is turning out to be!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

And the lights back on again, new the code scanner would come in useful, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

same code again, giving it one more chance, garage informed, and they are looking into it so they should be prepared if it comes on again


----------

